# Clicking the Multi-quote icon in Tug reply



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 13, 2009)

I want to reply to a post and use the Multi-quote icon that's in the lower right hand portion at the end of the person's post.

When I click that icon, nothing happens. Am I doing something wrong or is there another step that I'm missing?


Thanks

Richard


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 13, 2009)

MULTIZ321 said:


> I want to reply to a post and use the Multi-quote icon that's in the lower right hand portion at the end of the person's post.
> 
> When I click that icon, nothing happens. Am I doing something wrong or is there another step that I'm missing?
> 
> ...



After you click the Multi-Quote it will turn red.  You repeat that for each post that you want to include in your multiquote.

After you're done selecting the posts you want to multi-quote, you then click on the "Post Reply" button at the bottom of the thread, just as you normally would when creating a reply.

Each of the posts you selected with the multi-quote will now appear in the reply message box, inside quote tags and in the order in which you selected them.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 14, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> After you click the Multi-Quote it will turn red.  You repeat that for each post that you want to include in your multiquote.
> 
> After you're done selecting the posts you want to multi-quote, you then click on the "Post Reply" button at the bottom of the thread, just as you normally would when creating a reply.
> 
> Each of the posts you selected with the multi-quote will now appear in the reply message box, inside quote tags and in the order in which you selected them.



Thanks Steve.


Richard


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 16, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> After you click the Multi-Quote it will turn red.  You repeat that for each post that you want to include in your multiquote.
> 
> After you're done selecting the posts you want to multi-quote, you then click on the "Post Reply" button at the bottom of the thread, just as you normally would when creating a reply.
> 
> Each of the posts you selected with the multi-quote will now appear in the reply message box, inside quote tags and in the order in which you selected them.





MULTIZ321 said:


> Thanks Steve.
> 
> 
> Richard


What Steve said works but you can also 

Click on "Multiple quote" then on the last post click "quote" and that will work too.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 16, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> What Steve said works but you can also
> 
> Click on "Multiple quote" then on the last post click "quote" and that will work too.



Bill, 

Thanks for the alternative method.

What about if one wants to reply to a long post and wants to break up the individual post into specific reply sections with quoted text separated from each reply.  Is the way to do this: copy and paste the selected text to quote, highlight selected text, then click on the 'yellow wrap icon' that's between the 'Insert Image' icon and the 'pound icon (Wrap Code tags...)' in the Message tool bar?

Hope that made sense.


Richard


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 16, 2009)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Bill,
> 
> Thanks for the alternative method.
> 
> ...



I click on the "Quote" button for the replay, then I put pairs of quote tags inside the text of the reply I am quoting to break it up into the sections I want to break the long post into blocks.  I then enter my responses immediately following the [\Quote] tag for the portion that I am responding to.  You repeat that for each individual portion of text you want to reply to.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 16, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I click on the "Quote" button for the replay, then I put pairs of quote tags inside the text of the reply I am quoting to break it up into the sections I want to break the long post into blocks.  I then enter my responses immediately following the [\Quote] tag for the portion that I am responding to.  You repeat that for each individual portion of text you want to reply to.



Thanks again, Steve. Tuggers are the Best!


Richard


----------

